# Afternoon



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one to introduce myself & say hello to everyone. Anyone want any advise feel free to ask & I'll pass on what I know best I can.

PH


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi mate,

whats your training history?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

hi and welcome


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to Musclechat

Look forward to reading your posts and helping anyway I can.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks for your warm welcome.

Heres abit about myself :

I'm currently bulking, weighing in at 16.2 stones & 5ft 10". I've been training on and off for about 7 years but seriously for the past 2 or so. For those who are interested, heres a sample of my diet plan followed by my work out split, feel free to critique if you want, I have played around with the training split & the diet and find this works well for me. I'm not saying its perfect or would suit everyone else so if you want to take anything from it please bear in mind I've arranged it to suit me. Here are my current pbs for lifts :

Dead lift : 210kilos - Very confident I will smash that on my next attempt&#8230;

Flat Bench : 130kilos ( on a free oly bar NOT a smithy )

Squat : 140kilos for Arse to Grass / 185 for 90 degrees

Sample Days Diet :

Meal One : 08:00

35g whey in water with 75g of oats

L Glutamine Capsule

Amino Acids Capsule

Multi Vitamin

Meal Two : 10:30

1 1/2 tins of tuna

60g wholemeal pasta

Selection of veg to include broccoli and onions

Meal Three : 13:00

1 chicken breast

35g protein powder with 40g of oats

1 banana

Tablespoon peanut butter

Meal Four : 15:30

9 egg white pancake

60g wholemeal self raising flour

2 Cups of vegetables

Meal Five : 18:00 pre work out

1 1/2 tins of tuna

60g basmati rice

Small apple

Taurine

19:00 TRAIN drinking water throughout

Meal Six : 20:00 PWO

40g whey protein in water

60g dextrose powder

CEE creatine to 3g (separate to shake)

Meal Seven : 21:00

1 Chicken Breast

Selection of nuts

Veg selection

40g basmati rice or pasta

Meal Eight : 22:30 pre bed

Caseinate protein Shake

Works out approxomately 300 grams of protein & 500 grams of carbohydrates

Training Split :

Sunday - Quads/Hams/Calves

Barbell Squats: 1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 2x6

Leg Extension : 3x12/8

Stiff Legged Deadlifts: 1x12, 1x10, 3x8

Hamstring Curls: 3x8

Standing Calve Raises: 3x8/12 Dropsets

Monday - Chest/Biceps

Incline Bench Press: 1x20 (warm-up/pre-exhaust), 3x8

Incline DB Press: 3x8

Flat DB Bench: 3x8

Barbell Curls: 1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6, 1x4

Seated Incline DB Curls: 2x8

Single Arm DB Preacher Curls: 2x10

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Delts/Triceps

Military Press: 1x12, 3x8

Seated DB Press: 3x6

DB Lat Raise/Front Raise Supersets: 2x10/10

Skullcrushers: 1x12, 3x8

Rope Pressdowns: 3x8

Straight Bar Pulldowns: 2x12

Thursday - Back/Traps

Deadlifts: 1x10, 1x8, 3x6

Barbbell Row: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

Low Cable Row: 2x8

Wide Grip Chins: 3x8

DB Shrugs: 1x12, 1x10, 3x8

Friday & Saturday - Rest

Any Questions / comments&#8230;&#8230;?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i'd check your diet again. what you've posted is nowhere near 500g carbs.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

bodyworks said:


> i'd check your diet again. what you've posted is nowhere near 500g carbs.


Yup, its closer to 350g mate. Double up on the Oats, pasta & Rice Servings and you'll be closer. You'll be packing on a bit of weight too.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to mc


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

hiya mate welcome

theres another powerhouse lol - just spelt without the gap in the middle!


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome mate


----------

